# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  كفران العشير وجحود النعم

## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

هذا  الموضوع أريد رأيكن فيه وجزاكم الله خيرا
-------------
*
كتبته: أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى بخيت

امرأة كبيرة في السن توفي زوجها قبل عامين تقريباً وقد نزل بها في العام نفسه مرض في الكبد واحتاجت إلى زراعة كبد أخرى في الخارج .
فأسرت في أذن من حولها : لو كان زوجي حياً أخشى ألا يرضى بسفري ولا أريد أن أخفر ذمته ميتاً .
قال لها الأبناء : هذه يا والدتنا ضرورة ولو كان والدنا – رحمه الله – حياً لما تردد في ذلك فهو يعرف الحكم الشرعي !
.
القصة السابقة هي نموذج لإمرأة ضربت مثال رائع لحسن تبعلها ورضاها عن زوجها حتى بعد وفاته
لكن يا ترى هل من الممكن أن نجد إمرأة تتصرف نفس التصرف عن حب ورضا وزوجها حي يرزق ؟؟
.
للأسف فالإجابة ستكون في الغالب لا إلا قلة قليلة ممن رحم ربك
.
هذا لأنه انتشر بين النساء أمراضًا كثيرة منها عدم الرضا عن الزوج مما يولد كفران العشير وجحود النعم وكفرانها
وقد تفشى ذلك المرض في صور متعددة قد لا تنتبه لها الكثيرات حتى الملتزمات

فهيا بنا لنقرأ أولا تحذير رسول الله للنساء
.
فكفران العشير هو 
.
عن ‏ ‏أبي سعيد الخدري ‏ ‏قال : 
(خرج رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏في أضحى أو فطر إلى المصلى فمر على النساء 
فقال: يا معشر النساء ‏ ‏تصدقن فإني ‏ ‏أريتكن ‏ ‏أكثر أهل النار 
فقلن: وبم يا رسول الله 
قال: تكثرن ‏ ‏اللعن ‏ ‏وتكفرن ‏ ‏العشير ‏ ‏ما رأيت من ناقصات عقل ودين أذهب ‏ ‏للب ‏ ‏الرجل الحازم من إحداكن 
قلن: وما نقصان ديننا وعقلنا يا رسول الله 
قال: أليس شهادة المرأة مثل نصف شهادة الرجل 
قلن: بلى 
قال: فذلك من نقصان عقلها 
أليس إذا حاضت لم تصل ولم تصم 
قلن: بلى 
قال: فذلك من نقصان دينها ‏) 
رواه البخاري.
.
عن ابن عباس أن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام قال في خطبة بعد صلاة الكسوف: 
( وأريت النار فلم أر منظراً كاليوم قط أفظع، ورأيت أكثر أهلها النساء، 
قالوا: بم يا رسول الله؟ 
قال: بكفرهن 
قيل: يكفرن بالله؟ 
قال: يكفرن العشير ويكفرن الإحسان، 
لو أحسنت إلى إحداهن الدهر كله ثم رأت منك شيئاً 
قالت: ما رأيت منك خيراً قط ) 
متفق عليه، واللفظ للبخاري
.
والمقصود بالعشير هو الزوج وسمي عشير من المعاشرة
أما الكفران فهو ليس الكفر الخارج عن الملة بل يقصد به جحود النعمة ونكرانها

وأما كفران النعم فهو 
.
عن أسماء بنت يزيد، أنّ رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم خرج إلى النّساء في جانب المسجد، 
فإذا أنا معهنّ فسمع أصواتهنّ، فقال: يا معشر النّساء، إنّكنّ أكثر حطب جهنّم 
فناديت رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم وكنت جريئةً على كلامه، فقلت: يا رسول الله لم؟ 
قال: لأنّكنّ إذا أعطيتنّ لم تشكرن، وإذا ابتليتنّ لم تصبرن، فإذا أمسك عنكنّ شكوتنّ، وإيّاكنّ وكفران المنعّمين
فقلت: يا رسول الله وما كفران المنعّمين؟ 
قال: المرأة تكون عند الرّجل وقد ولدت له الولدين والثّلاثة فتقول: ما رأيت منك خيرًا قطّ
رواه الطبراني
.
سمعت أسماء بنت يزيد، تقول: دخل رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم المسجد يومًا، وعصبةٌ من النّساء قعودٌ، 
فألوى يده اليمنى بالسّلام وتبسّم إليهنّ، وقال: إيّاكنّ وكفر المنعّمين
فقالت امرأةٌ: أعوذ بالله يا رسول الله من كفران نعم الله، 
قال:إنّ إحداكنّ يطول أيمتها ثمّ يرزقها الله البعل، وتفيد الولد وقرّة العين، ثمّ تغضب الغضبة، فتقسم بالله ما رأيت منه ساعةً خيرًا قطّ، 
فذلك من كفران نعم الله، وذلك من كفران نعم الله، وذلك من كفران نعم الله
رواه الطبراني
.
تطول أيمتها: أي تطول الفترة التي كانت فيها مطلقة أو أرمله
تفيد الولد: أي ترزق بالأولاد

والآن دعونا نستعرض بعض صور كفران العشير وجحود النعم مع التعليق عليها
فتابعوني أكرمكن الله
*

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

**
*سنبدء اليوم بعرض أول صورة لكفران العشير*
*" تصرفات تصدر من الأزواج ولا ترضى بها الزوجات"*
*.*
*أخت تشتكي أنها كلما طلبت من زوجها شيء تقريبا يقول لها سأحاول أن أجد لكي بديل له أرخص* 
*حتي كان ذلك اليوم عندما طلبت منه شيء ليس مكلفا للمطبخ وقالت أنها مستعدة لشرائه من مصروفها*
*فتشاجر معها زوجها لإصرارها ورفض طلبها*
*فما كان منها إلا إنها سخطت عليه ونفرت منه واعتبرت تصرفه بخلا*
*.*
*وأخرى تقول كلما أرادت أن تخرج مع زوجها في نزهة، تجده يحضر أمه من باب البر بها*
*فأصبحت الزوجة تعترض لأن زوجها يفضل وجود أمه دائما ولا يعطي زوجته بعض الوقت بمفردهما.*
*.*
*وأخرى  سكب أولادها اللبن على الأرض عندما كانت  تقضي حاجتها – الحمام أعزكم الله -  فأتى الزوج ووجد آثار البلل واضحة على  السجاد، فانفعل على زوجته ووبخها  بشدة لاهدار المال واهمالها فحزنت وتذمرت  من تعنيفه لها*
**
*التعليق*
*.*
*هذه نماذج بسيطة لبعض المواقف التي لا ترضى الزوجة فيها بتصرف زوجها*
*سواء كان تصرفه هو بر بأهله أو سوء معاملة أو حدة نتيجة لضغوط تعرض إليها أو رفض لطلب لها*
*.*
*والسبب في ذلك كله هو أننا كثيرا ما ننظر من زاوية واحدة وغالبا تكون ما يتبع هوانا*
*.*
*كما أننا ننظر لأزواجنا على أنهم ملائكة لا يخطئون* 
*وننسى أنهم بشر وأن الكمال لله وحده عز وجل*
*.*
*وننسى أننا أيضا – كنساء – لنا أخطاء يتحملها الأزواج فلابد أن نتحمل ما نعتبره أخطاء للأزواج بحب ونفس راضية حتى يتحملوا هم أخطاؤنا بالمثل وتسير مركب الحياة الزوجية في آمان*
*.*
*وللأسف تنسى الزوجة كل شئ جميل مر في حياتها مع زوجها وتتذكر موقف واحد أغضبها في لحظة تركت الشيطان يتسلل فيها لقلبها ليجعلها تكفر بالعشير وتجحد النعم التي من بها الله عليها*
*.*
*وتنسى أنه من أساسيات الحياة الزوجية، التغافل عن ما لا يرضيها من زوجها برضا وطيب نفس*
**
*أترككن في رعاية الله على وعد بلقاء جديد لنرى صورة أخرى من الكفران في المرة القادمة بعون الله*
**

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

الصورة الثانية: وهي مواقف قد تؤدي إلى الوقوع في كفران العشير بدافع من صديقاتك وأخواتك
.
تضايقت هناء من رفض زوجها تغير غرفه نومها فاتصلت على اختها حنان لتبث شكواها 
قالت: حنان انت السبب يا هناء من البدايه قلت لك سوي وسوي انا اعلم بحركات الرجال 
زوجى اذا رفض اعمل معه كذا وكذا 
اغلقت حنان الهاتف وذهبت لتشاهد التلفاز فلديها خادمه 
بينما ذهبت هناء لتكمل الغسيل فراتب زوجها بالكاد يغطى مصاريف الشهر
..
..
تعرفت شيماء على بدور والتي تحسبها على خير
ثم حدث موقف فقرر زوج شيماء أن ينقطعا عن التواصل
تحزن شيماء على ذلك ولكنها تطيع زوجها وترضى بحالها وتعلم أن قدر الله كله خير 
خصوصا إنها استخارت في الأمر ودعت الله أن ييسر لها ما فيه الخير
تأتي فاطمة وتقترح أن يتقابل الثلاثة فتعتذر شيماء ومع إصرار فاطمة، تخبرها شيماء بقرار زوجها 
فتبدأ فاطمة بالكلام عن الزوج وأن هذا ليس من حقه 
وكيف يجعلك تقاطعي اخت نحسبها على خير وصالحة خلقا ودينا
وهل يجوز أن تخاصمي أختك فوق الثلاث و.......
وتسترسل فاطمة في الكلام بشكل يؤثر سلبا على مشاعر شيماء تجاه زوجها لولا تذكرها استخارتها ودعائها لله عز وجل فتحمد الله على حالها

يا حبيبة يا من جعلت نفسك ناصحة لصديقتك، هل فكرت يوما في تأثير كلماتك عليها مهما كانت نواياك حسنة
هل فكرت أنك ربما تكونين سبب في تعاستها وشقائها وربما طلاقها
فإن   الشحن الزائد في مثل هذه المواقف من أخت أو صديقة ولو بدافع النصيحة أو   العاطفة قد تؤدي  ببعض الاخوات الى الوقوع في كفران العشير
.
تأملي يا غالية الأحاديث التالية وتدبريها
.
عن معاذ بن جبل رضي الله عنه قال : قلت : يا رسول الله ، أنؤاخذ بما نقول ؟ 
قال : « ثكلتك أمك يا ابن جبل ، وهل يكب الناس في النار على مناخرهم إلا حصائد ألسنتهم ؟ » 
.
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
« من كان يؤمن بالله ، واليوم الآخر فليقل خيرا أو ليسكت »
.
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : 
« إن العبد ليتكلم بالكلمة ما يرى أن تبلغ به حيث بلغت ترديه في النار أربعين خريفا »
.
والآن هل عندك استعداد أن تكوني سببًا في دخول صديقتك النار وأن تلحقي بها 
لأنك كنت سببًا في جعلها تكفر النعمة والعشير ؟؟؟

وأنت أيتها الزوجة الغالية يا من تركت نفسك وهواك للقيل والقال، لا تستمعي لكل ما يقال لك
وتذكري أن كل شئ يسير بقدر الله وأننا لابد أن نؤمن بقدره خيره وشره
واعلمي أنه لن يصيبك إلا ما كتب الله لك فارضي بما قسم الله لك واحمدي الله عز وجل عليه
ولا تعرضي نفسك للهلاك باتباع القيل والقال بل اعرضي أمرك على شرع الله وارضي بما قسم الله لك

لم يتبقى لنا غير صورة واحدة من الصور التي قد تؤدي إلى الوقوع في كفران العشير فتابعوني أكرمكن الله

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

**
*الصورة الثالثة من الصور التي قد تؤدي إلى الوقوع في كفران العشير:* 
*المقارنة بين الأزواج*
*.*
*وهي من أخطر الصور التي تتسبب في فساد الحياة الزوجية*
*فالزوجة قد تقارن زوجها بأبيها وأخيها وخالها وعمها*
*وقد تقارنه بزوجات صديقاتها وأخواتها*
*وقد تقارنه بغيره من الجيران والمعارف بسبب طموحاتها المادية او الاجتماعية او غيرها*
*والتي غالبا لا يستطيع تحقيقها لها*
**
*وها هي أمثلة لتلك المقارنة نقلتها من مقالة* 
*"مقارنة الأزواج ... وصفة نسائية لخراب البيوت"*
*.*
*نظرت أم على لأم احمد لتخبرها بخبر وشدها عقد ذهبى تلبسه ام احمد كان ذوق بمعنى الكلمه* 
*سالتها بعد ان هنئتها به بكم ومن اين احضرته اجابت بأن زوجها قدمه لها هديه* 
*نظرت ام على لحقبيتها بحسرة مع تنهيدة، فيه تعلم ما تحمل، زجاجه عطر هديه من زوجها ولسان حالها يقول (وش جاب لجاب)*
*.*
*تقول أخرى: في بداية حياتي الزوجية تعرضت لمشكلات كادت أن تنهي حياتي كزوجة* 
*فقد  أقدمت على الزواج بآمال وطموح لا حدود لها.  كنت مدللة في بيت أهلي، فظننت  الزواج سيكون أكثر دلالاً، ولكن اتضح لي  العكس.. فالزواج مسؤولية بيت وزوج  يأمر وينهى ويحاول أن يفرض شخصيته.
لم أتقبل الوضع الجديد، وأخذت أقارن بين حياة الدلال الآفل والجد القادم   وبين الوالد وحنانه والزوج وأوامره لكني في النهاية اقتنعت بعدم جدوى هذه   المقارنة وتكيفت مع حياتي الجديدة.. وتقبلت زوجي بعيوبه ومزاياه ثم اكتشفت   أني كنت مخطئة عندما كنت أقارن بينه وبين غيره – حتى وإن كان والدي – لأن   طبائع الناس لا يمكن أن تتفق..*
*.*
*وتحكي أخرى: كان زوجي في بداية حياتنا منظماً جداً لكنه بعد أن كبر في السن أصبح كسولاً جداً..* 
*وعندما أقارنه بزوج جارتي أو زوج أختي أجد اختلافاً كبيراً فالأول هادئ ومنظم، والثاني حازم ويحب الهدوء في كل شيء..* 
*أما زوجي فقد أصبح مشاكساً، وربما يعود ذلك إلى مرضه وزيادة المشاكل من حوله.*
*.*
*احدى  الأخوات تحكي تجربة وقعت لصديقتها كادت أن  تؤدي إلى طلاقها فقد كان زوجها  يكثر السهر خارج البيت ولم تجد محاولاتها  في إثنائه عن عادته تلك* 
*فكانت  تقارن بينه وبين زوج أختها الملتزم  بالمواعيد والمحافظ على بيته وعائلته،  فتأزمت المشكلات بسبب هذه  المقارنات، ومنعها زوجها من زيارة أختها وساءت  العلاقات بين الأسرتين.*
*.*
*وتذكر  أخرى  أن أخت زوجها انفصلت عن زوجها بسبب  تمجيد صديقاتها لأزواجهن  وافتقادها للكثير من الصفات الجميلة التي يتحدثن  عنها في زوجها* 
*فكانت  تشكو من عدم قدرة زوجها على الذهاب بها  للسياحة لماليزيا كما يفعل أزواج  صديقاتها وكثيراً ما تصرخ في وجهه إذا  رأت لباس صديقاتها ومجوهراتهن أو إذا  سافرت إحداهن لأوروبا أو أجرت عملية  تجميل أو أهداها زوجها عطراً فاخراً  فتأزمت الأمور بينهما وطلقها.*
**
*لذلك عليك أيتها الزوجة الصالحة أن تصبري على ما بزوجك وأن لا تقارنيه بغيره لأنك ستكوني ظالمة له*
*فهناك الكثير مما يحدث خلف جدران المنازل والتي لا تعلمي عنها شيئا، ولو علمت بها لحمدت الله عز وجل على حالك*
*فكثيراً من النساء يحكين قصصاً مبتورة ومواقف متقطعة لما يحدث بينها وبين زوجها لكسب استعطاف الناس*
*.*
*وقد رأيت مثال على ذلك لأختين أعرفهم حق المعرفة، في البداية كنت أشعر أن زوج احداهما أفضل من الأخرى لكن مع مرور الوقت وسماع الكثير من المواقف*
* تيقنت أن جميع الأزواج سواسية وأنه لا يوجد زوج أفضل من الآخر بل لكل منهم مميزات وعيوب*
*فقد تعجبنا صفة في احد الزوجين ونقول أنه أفضل من الآخر* 
*لكن لو نظرنا لعدة صفات لهما لتغيرت نظرتنا الكلية لذلك الزوج*
**
*فيا غالية لا تقارني زوجك بغيره مهما كان الوضع واعلمي أن زوجك خيرا لك من غيره*
*أليس هو رزق من الله لك، إذن فهو الخير بعون الله*
*.*
*واحذري يا حبيبة من التحدث عن زوجك أمام الغير بالحسنى أو السوء* 
*حتى لا تؤذيك إحداهن بالعين* 
*أو تنقل كلامك للآخرين فتفسد عليك حياتك*
*.*
*واعلمي أن مقارنتك لزوجك مع غيره والتي قد تؤدي لسخطك على زوجك وضيقك منه ليست فقط سببا للوقوع في كفران العشير والذي يؤدي لدخولك النار*
*بل أنه أيضا سيسبب لك مشاكل وفجوات لا حصر لها في زواجك فتكون النتيجة*
*تعاسة في الدنيا وعذاب جهنم في الآخرة*
*فهل هناك ما يستحق ذلك*
**
*والآن دعينا ننتقل للخاتمة*
*وذلك في المرة القادمة بعون الله*
**

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

**
 *الخاتمة*
 *.*
 *وكفران العشير* *قل* *أن تسلم منه إمرأة* *إلا من رحم ربك*
 *لأن حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان* *موجه لمعشر النساء جميعا* 
 *حيث قال:* *يا معشر النساء ‏ ‏تصدقن فإني ‏ ‏أريتكن ‏ ‏أكثر أهل النار*
 *كما نجد أن* *خطابه كان للصحابيات** - رضوان الله عليهم - أكثر النساء تقوى وورع وصلاح وإيمان واتباع لشرع الله*
 *.*
 *وفي المنتقى شرح الموطأ ذكر أن الحديث*
 * "وعظٌ وزجرٌ عن كفر الإحسان وجحده عند بعض التّغيير ومواقعة شيءٍ من الإساءة* 
 *فإنّه لا يسلم أحدٌ مع طول المؤالفة من إساءةً أو مخالفةً في قولٍ أو فعلٍ* 
 *فلا يجحد لذلك كثير إحسانه ومتقدّم أفضاله"*
 *.*
 *وفي شرح سنن النسائي للحديث قيل*
 *(* *لو أحسنت إلى إحداهنّ الدّهر* *) تم ذكر الدهر كناية عن مدة عمر الرجل (أي لو أحسن لها عمره بأكمله) وفي هذا دليل على مبالغة النساء في كفرانهن للعشير*
 *(* *ثمّ رأت منك شيئًا** ) التّنوين في كلمة شيئا للتّقليل أي شيئًا قليلًا لا يوافق غرضها من أيّ نوع كان*
 *.*
 *أليس هذا بأمر مخيف ؟؟*
 *.*
 *والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه الآن*
 *كم من إمرأة كفرت بالعشير وتلفظت بما معناه انه لم يحسن إليها ولم يؤدي حقوقها*
 *كم من إمرأة أسرت بهذا في نفسها وكتمته في سريرتها بدون التلفظ به، فهل تضمني أنها لن تتلفظ به يومًا ما؟*
 *وكم من إمرأة لم تتلفظ او تحدث نفسها به حتى الآن، فهل تضمني أنها لن تكفر بالعشير أبدًا ؟؟*
 *صدقًا الأمر ليس بشئ هين فهو ذنب عظيم من الذنوب الخاصة بالنساء* *ولا نستطيع قول** أن هناك إمرأة معصومة من الذنب*
 *.*
 *والسؤال الثاني*
 *كم مرة تصدقتِ واستغفرتِ لتنقذي نفسك من النار* 
 *اتباعا لنصيحة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:* *يا معشر النساء ‏تصدقن*
 *.*
 *والسؤال الأخير*
 *كم مرة دفعتِ أختك في الله لتكفر بالعشير وتجحد نعم زوجها،* 
 *نعم كنتِ أنتِ السبب في كفرانها للعشير من باب النصح والتوجيه* 
 *وهذه   ظاهرة انتشرت وبشدة في الآونة الآخيرة وما هو إلا بسبب أننا أصبحنا نتفوه   بما نظنه نصيحة دون التفكير فيما يترتب على كلامنا والله المستعان*
 *وقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:*
 *"**من خبب عبدا على أهله فليس منا ومن أفسد امرأة على زوجها فليس منا**"*
 *رواه أحمد*
 **
 *يا حبيبتي نصيحة أوجهها إلى نفسي ثم إليك*
 *.*
 *-       لا تجعلي ديدنك الشكوى إلى المخلوقين، تاركة ربك خالق المخلوقين*
 *.
أعجزتِ عن شكر ما وهبه الله لك وهو يقول:*
 *{* *لَئِنْ شَكَرْتُمْ لأَزِيدَنَّكُمْ وَلَئِنْ كَفَرْتُمْ إِنَّ عَذَابِي لَشَدِيدٌ** } إبراهيم (7)*
 *.*
 *قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:* 
 *(* *لا ينظر الله إلى امرأة لا تشكر لزوجها وهي لا تستغني عنه** )*
 * أخرجه النسائي*
 **
 *- اعلمي أنه ما اصابكِ من شئ إلا بما كسبت يداكِ*
 *وما أذاكِ زوجك بفعل إلا بمعصية منك وتقصير منكِ مع الله عز وجل*
 *.*
 *ألم يقل الله عز وجل:* 
 *{**مَا أَصَابَكَ مِنْ حَسَنَةٍ فَمِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَا أَصَابَكَ مِنْ سَيِّئَةٍ فَمِنْ نَفْسِكَ* *} النساء (79)*
 *.*
 *{* *وَمَا أَصَابَكُمْ مِنْ مُصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَيَعْفُو عَنْ كَثِيرٍ* *} الشورى (30)*
 *.*
 *وقال أحد السلف:* *والله إني لأذنب الذنب فأرى أثره في خلق زوجتي تتغير علي وفي دابتي*
 *.*
 *فلا ترهقي نفسك بالمعاصي وتضيفي عليها كفران العشير وجحود النعم فيكون مصيرك النار*
 **
 *-       اعلمي أنه حتى ينصلح زوجك في معاملته لكِ فلابد أن تتغيري أنتِ أولا وتصلحي حالكِ مع الله عز وجل*
 *.*
 *قال تعالى: {* *ذَلِكَ   بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ لَمْ يَكُ مُغَيِّرًا نِعْمَةً أَنْعَمَهَا عَلَى قَوْمٍ   حَتَّى يُغَيِّرُوا مَا بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ** } الأنفال (53)*
 *.*
 *قال الله تعالى: {* *إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُغَيِّرُ مَا بِقَوْمٍ حَتَّى يُغَيِّرُوا مَا بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ** } الرعد 11*
 *.
وقال: {* *فَكَفَرَتْ بِأَنْعُمِ اللَّهِ فَأَذَاقَهَا اللَّهُ لِبَاسَ الْجُوعِ وَالْخَوْفِ بِمَا كَانُوا يَصْنَعُونَ** } النحل (112)*
 **
 *-       كوني راضية يا حبيبة واصبري* 
 *.*
 *وتذكري قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
(**إن عظم الجزاء مع عظم البلاء ، والصبر عند الصدمة الأولى ، وإن الله إذا أحب قوما ابتلاهم ،* 
*فمن رضي فله الرضا ، ومن سخط فله السخط* *)*
 *رواه الترمذي*
 *.*
 *قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:
(**عجبًا لأمر المؤمن إنّ أمره كلّه خيرٌ، وليس ذاك لأحدٍ إلا للمؤمن،
إن أصابته سرّاء شكر فكان خيراً له، وإن أصابته ضرّاء صبر فكان خيراً له**)*
 *رواه مسلم*
 **
 *-       اعلمي أنه حتى تحيي حياة طيبة فلابد أن تعملي بالعمل الصالح الموفق لذلك*
 *.*
 * فقال الله تعالى:
{* *مَنْ   عَمِلَ صَالِحًا مِنْ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنْثَى وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ   فَلَنُحْيِيَنَّ  هُ حَيَاةً طَيِّبَةً وَلَنَجْزِيَنَّ  هُمْ أَجْرَهُمْ   بِأَحْسَنِ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ** } النحل (97)
فضمن لأهل الإيمان والعمل الصالح الجزاء في الدّنيا بالحياة الطيبة، والحسنى يوم القيامة،*
 *.*
 *قال الإمام ابن القيم:*
 * والله تعالى إنّما جعل الحياة الطيبة لمن آمن به وعمل صالحاً،*
 **
 *-       وأخيرا لا تنسي أن تستغفري لربكِ يا غالية وتتصدقي وتتوبي إليه من كل ذنوبكِ*
 *.*
 *وتذكري قول الله عز وجل:
{* *وَأَنِ   اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُمَتِّعْكُمْ مَتَاعًا   حَسَنًا إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى وَيُؤْتِ كُلَّ ذِي فَضْلٍ فَضْلَهُ** } هود (3)*
 *..*
 *..*
 *تم بحمد الله*
 **

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

الان ما رأيكم ونقدكم بالموضوع؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

اسمتعت بقراءة كل ما كتبتِ سوى الخاتمة, ولي عودة لها - بإذن الله - فقد وضعتيه هناك على فقرات فسهل عليهن القراءة والتعقيب وربما التدقيق , وتبين لي أن هذا أصل سوء التفاهم الذي حصل؛ فلو أدخلنا أنفسنا في التمحيص والتحليل لكل كلمة فبإمكاني أن أُخرج لكِ من هذا الموضوع بموضوع مماثل من التعقيب والنقد, فكثير من الكلمات أخيتي تحتمل أكثر من معنى, ولو فتحنا باب الاحتمالات لما أُغلق!
ولعل هذا ما وقعت فيه أخواتنا:
أنت تقصدين أنه يؤدي إلى كفران العشير؟
ربما الأفضل أن نضع ( قد )؛ لأنه قد يؤدي وقد لا يؤدي.
هل تعنين أن نكبت مشاعرنا؟؟
هل الغضب وتذكر مساوئ الزوج فيه شيء؟
نحن بشر وليست قلوبنا ملكًا لنا..
من أين لكِ أن مقارنة الزوج بغيره كفران؟
أتريدين أن تلغي شخصية المرأة وتمحي معالمها؟
لكل حالة زوجية ما يناسبها ولا يمكنكِ الحكم العام بهذه الصورة...

إلى آخر ما يمكن طرحه من اعتراضات سببها التحليل المبالغ فيه والذي لم نكن بحاجة إليه من الأصل

هي مجموعة من التحذيرات للنساء وتذكير لهن بفضل الزوج وتهدئة لمن تتعرض لظلم زوجها في بعض الأحيان, وكم أتمنى أن ننحي الخلاف جانبًا ونُحسن نياتنا ونحسن الظن بمن يكتب فنحمل كلامه على محمل حسن, هذا الأصل في التعامل, ومن أرادت الاعتراض أو التعقيب فلتقل بوضوح: أنت قلتِ كذا وكذا وهذا غير صحيح بسبب كذا وكذا
وأما كلامكِ يوحي بــ... فهنا تتكلم العاطفة وتنطق المشاعر

وإن لم يكن في تعقيباتهن ما يجرح مشاعركِ فأنصحكِ أن تتقبليها بنفس راضية فلعل فيها الفائدة ولعلها تعكس كيفية تفكير من تقرأ لكِ وما أخواتنا إلا مرايا لنا نرى فيها ما نعجز أن نراه بأنفسنا.
لكن لا تسمحي لكلمة أن تخترق ثقتكِ وتهزها بقوة فتدفعها للوراء أو تذبذبها عن مكانها وتحولها عن هدفها السامي؛ فلديك قلم سيال وأسلوب مشوق, ويبدو أننا سنفكر باقتناصه وأسره في مجلس طالبات العلم.

بارك الله فيكِ ونفع بكِ, ولم يكن مقصودي بأن مجال الدعوة واسع أن تتركي مكانًا تجدين فيه راحتكِ وأنسكِ, وإنما أقصد أن تضعي البذور في كل تربة تصلها يدكِ.. وفقك الله لكل خير وفلاح, وأرجو ألا يكون هذا أول وآخر موضوع لكِ هنا.

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

التقطتُ شذراتٍ من هناك وهُناك ، ولمّا أقرأ موضوعك بأكمله .
لكن-بالمُجمَل- الموضوع فيه لفتات جيّدة ، وقبسات طيّبة .. 
ولا أعدُك بنقدِ الموضوع ، كما صنعتْ بعضُ صويحباتِك في المنتدى الذي وضعتِه فيه ؛ لكوني صرتُ أجدُ للنّقدِ مَراراً لا أستصيغُ طعمَه ، ولا أقوى عليه!
وفّقكِ الله يا أخيّة .. والله يحفظك ويرعاك .

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

أختي التوحيد، 
بارك الله فيكِ،
إذن الخطأ الأول هو تقسيم الموضوع وبالتالي إعطاء القارئ فرصة للتدقيق مع إني ما قسمته إلا لتسهيل القراءة فالنفس لا تحب المواضيع الطويلة 




> ولعل هذا ما وقعت فيه أخواتنا:
> أنت تقصدين أنه يؤدي إلى كفران العشير؟
> ربما الأفضل أن نضع ( قد )؛ لأنه قد يؤدي وقد لا يؤدي.
> هل تعنين أن نكبت مشاعرنا؟؟
> هل الغضب وتذكر مساوئ الزوج فيه شيء؟
> نحن بشر وليست قلوبنا ملكًا لنا..
> من أين لكِ أن مقارنة الزوج بغيره كفران؟
> أتريدين أن تلغي شخصية المرأة وتمحي معالمها؟
> لكل حالة زوجية ما يناسبها ولا يمكنكِ الحكم العام بهذه الصورة...


جزاك الله خيرا
*هذا بالفعل ما فكر فيه الأخوات*



> وإن لم يكن في تعقيباتهن ما يجرح مشاعركِ فأنصحكِ أن تتقبليها بنفس راضية فلعل فيها الفائدة ولعلها تعكس كيفية تفكير من تقرأ لكِ وما أخواتنا إلا مرايا لنا نرى فيها ما نعجز أن نراه بأنفسنا.
> لكن لا تسمحي لكلمة أن تخترق ثقتكِ وتهزها بقوة فتدفعها للوراء أو تذبذبها عن مكانها وتحولها عن هدفها السامي


كلمات بعض القراء فعلا جرحتني فقط بدأت بالاعتراض على الامثلة المذكورة ثم انتهت بـ
- ان كتابة مثل هذه المواضيع من اقلامنا هي من اختصاص أهل العلم فقط
وإلا فليكن كتابة الموضوع بذكر الحديث وأقوال العلماء فيه مع عدم ذكر مواقف استدلالية على ذلك من عندي
- لا يجب ان تكون كتابتي في الامر بإسلوبي والاستدلال بقصص واقعية لانه قد يوقعني في التقول على الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام 
ولو كتبت وفعلت فلابد من ارسالها لاحد أهل العلم حتى يعتمدها قبل نشرها
- كما ان البعض يفضل ان اكتب مواقف حدث فيها كفران العشير بالفعل وليس مواقف قد تؤدي الى كفران العشير 
-  كما ان البعض قالوا ان المواقف التي ذكرتها تفهم على ان الزوجة لا تملك ان  تخالف او تنكر على زوجها او تخاصمه لانها بذلك تقع في كفران العشير
-  وقالوا انني اكتب في امور شرعية وليس من الحكمة أن أتجرأ وافسر هذه الأحكام  من وجهة نظري مع اني قمت بالاستدلال بكلام السلف والعلماء في الشرح

الكلام الأخير هو الذي هزني وذبذبني وجعلني شبه فقدت الثقة في نفسي وفي العلم القليل الذي لدي




> ويبدو أننا سنفكر باقتناصه وأسره في مجلس طالبات العلم.


أنا اعرف بعضكن هنا ولكني اعرفكن من مكان آخر وأنكن كاتبات
لذلك جائتني فكرة بالأمس أن يكون هذا المكان كورشة عمل لي يعني اكتب وانشر هنا ثم انقله للمنتديات الاخرى بعد ان تقمن بتنقيحه وتفصيصه
فبالنسبة لي ككاتبة مبتدأة، احتاج لمن استشيره ويوجهني حتى استطيع الوقوف على أرض صلبة




> بارك الله فيكِ ونفع بكِ, ولم يكن مقصودي بأن مجال الدعوة واسع أن تتركي مكانًا تجدين فيه راحتكِ وأنسكِ, وإنما أقصد أن تضعي البذور في كل تربة تصلها يدكِ.. وفقك الله لكل خير وفلاح, وأرجو ألا يكون هذا أول وآخر موضوع لكِ هنا.


اللهم آمين يا رب
ومازلت في انتظار تعليقك على الخاتمة

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

> التقطتُ شذراتٍ من هناك وهُناك ، ولمّا أقرأ موضوعك بأكمله .
> لكن-بالمُجمَل- الموضوع فيه لفتات جيّدة ، وقبسات طيّبة .. 
> ولا أعدُك بنقدِ الموضوع ، كما صنعتْ بعضُ صويحباتِك في المنتدى الذي وضعتِه فيه ؛ لكوني صرتُ أجدُ للنّقدِ مَراراً لا أستصيغُ طعمَه ، ولا أقوى عليه!
> وفّقكِ الله يا أخيّة .. والله يحفظك ويرعاك .


لكني أريد النقد ... النقد البناء الذي يوجهني لأخطائي لأتفاديها في المستقبل ولأتحسن في كتاباتي
نعم للنقد مرارة لكن هذه المرارة تكون في حالتين فقط
الاولى ان الشخص يكون غير قابل للنقد
الثانية ان يكون النقد هدَّام
سأنتظر قراءتك للموضوع بتمعن وتعليقك عليه

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

مازلت في انتظار نقد باقي الأخوات ونصائحهن بارك الله فيكن

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخيتي بارك الله فيكِ موضوعك جدا رائع لكن أنا مع الأخوات في بعض النقاط.
مثل:




> هل الغضب وتذكر مساوئ الزوج فيه شيء؟
> 
> من أين لكِ أن مقارنة الزوج بغيره كفران؟


فممكن من الزوجة التي تشتكي من زوجها أن تكون شكواها في محلها وهذا لا يكون كفران للعشير.

 لكن موضوعك جدا رائع، وهذا لا يعني أن الملاحظات التي وقعت على الموضوع حتى وإن كان فيها من الشدة ما فيها أن تتوقفِ عن الدعوة وعن الكتابة.
ولكن عليكِ أن تأخذيها بصدر رحب وتأخذيها بعين الإعتبار.
وعندنا مثل يقول (إسمع كلام اللي يبكيك ولا تسمع كلام اللي يضحكك).

ففي النهاية جزيتِ خيرا لما خطت يداك ولكلماتك الطيبة جعل الله فيها النفع والفائدة للجميع.

----------


## مروة عاشور

> بارك الله فيكِ،
> إذن الخطأ الأول هو تقسيم الموضوع وبالتالي إعطائهن فرصة للتدقيق مع إني ما  قسمته إلا لتسهيل القراءة فالنفس لا تحب المواضيع الطويلة


وفيكِ بارك الله
إطلاقًا لا أراه من الأخطاء, وشخصيًا أتجنب الموضوعات الطويلة كثيرًا عند اختيار ما أقرأ ولو أعجبتني, وأمرُّ عليها مرور الكرام, لكن أقصد أنه ربما من الأسباب التي دعت إلى حدوث سوء التفاهم.

وعلى كل حال لعل ما عرضن من أفكار مجرد وجهات نظر لا تقلل أبدًا من قيمة ما كتبتِ ولا تُحقر الجهد المبذول ولا تنفي الأسلوب الشائق, وإنما يحسن بكل داعية أن تتفهم نفسية وشخصية من تخاطب؛ حتى لا يُحمل كلامها على غير مقصده, وأن تتجنب قدر المستطاع ما قد يُساء فهمه, لتسلم ويسلم من يقرأ لها.

لعل الأخذ والرد الذي حدث هو ما أدّى إلى تمادي البعض في الدفاع عن وجهة نظرهم, وهذا يحدث كثيرًا بين طلاب وطالبات العلم, وفي الحقيقة فأنا لا أتمادى في الحوارات التي تعبر عن وجهة نظر القارئة, لعلمي أنّي لن أجني منها إلا إيغار الصدور, وإن كنت أهتم بسماع الآراء, فهذه نصيحتي لكِ أن تستفيدي من وجهات النظر دون الخوض في نقاشات لن تحقق عظيم نفع.

لكن همسة في أذنكِ: أشكر لأخواتنا أنهن كنّ سببًا في تشريفكِ لنا في مجلس طالبات العلم؛ فجزاهن الله عنّا خير الجزاء.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

أم عبد الرحمن
بخصوص حدوث مشكلة مع الزوج حتى لو كان هو قبيح وفيه كل المساؤى فقد شرحت للأخوات أنها لا تكفر العشير في تلك الحالة إلا إذا تلفظت بما يعني أنها لم ترى منه خير أبدًا يعني هناك خط فاصل بين الغضب وبين كفران العشير
.
أما نقطة المقارنة فهي أيضا نفس الشئ فعندك من ضمن المواقف أول موقف قارنة فيه الأخت زوجها بزوج صديقتها واعتبرت انه لم يهديها عندما قرانته بهدية زوج صديقتها
والمثال الاخر الاخت التي تطلقت لانها نكرت كل معروف من زوجها لانه لا يساوي شئ مثل ازواج صديقاتها
.
لقد شرحت كل هذه النقاط للأخوات لكن يبدو مثل ما قالت أختي التوحيد أن فتح باب النقاش هو من أوصل الأمور لهذه النقطة
فهم الان مصريين وبشدة على عرض الموضوع على شيخ لانهم مقتنعين ان خالفت الشرع بكتابتي فيه واني تقولت على الرسول و.....
..
..
أختي التوحيد، 
لو كان الأمر مجرد وجهات نظر لكان الأمر هين لكنه اصرار رهيب وشبه اجماع من الكثيرات على انه ليس من حقي الكتابة في هذه الامور وغيرها من التعليقات والاصرار على عرض الامر على شيخ ليخبرني بأخطائي الشرعية
والمنتدى ليس خاص بطالبات علم بل هو منتدى عام للنساء ويتسم بالطابع الاسلامي وفيه ساحات لتحفيظ القرآن والاربعين النووية وساحة طلب العلم الشرعي لكن فيما عدا ذلك فهي ساحات نسائية عامة في كل المجالات
فأظن كان يجب الحرص أكثر في ألفاظي وكان يجب توقع أنها قد تؤخذ بأكثر من معنى
فأنا هدفي الأكبر هو الشريحة العامة من النساء ممن لديهن علم قليل أكثر من طالبات العلم لذلك اخترت ان يكون اسلوبي بأبسط الوسائل ليصل لجميع الثقافات وأسأل الله أن ييسر لي الأمر ويعييني عليه
.
همسة: أنا الأسعد بتواجدي هنا فلعل الله جعل ما حدث سببا في وجودي بينكن، فأنا أعلم بالمنتدى والموقع منذ فترة لكني كنت أتجنبهم لأني أشعر أن ثقافتكم أكبر مني بكثير لكني قررت المشاركة لأني علمت أني هنا أستطيع التطوير والتحسين من نفسي لأكون كاتبة وداعية

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أختي الغالية موضوعك ممتع رغم أنني لم أقرأه كله

فيه فوائد متميزة وقلمك سيال اللهم بارك

والحقيقة أنني لا أعرف طبيعة القراء الذين ثاروا على الموضوع ولكن إن كان حظهم من العلم الشرعي قليل فنسبة تقبلهم للموضوع ستكون ضعيفة ...

والعوام عزيزتي ليس عندهم مكروه ومستحب، العوام عندهم حرام وحلال!! : )) فإذا انضاف لذلك كونهن نساء! أو قلنا أنهن يلمسون فيك شيء من العلم الشرعي!! فالأمر وقعه شديد عليهن 

سأقول لك شيئا في المجمل لمسته في هذا الموضوع وغيره

أنت تكتبين بقلم مثالي..حساس...يري   أن يكتب ما تحبين أن تكوني فيه...قد تكوني قوية أو تريدين أن تكوني قوية..

في نفس الوقت هذا القلم يكتب في موضوع حساس بالنسبة للنساء : العلاقة الزوجية وكفران العشير!

والنساء لابد لهم من طريقة في الخطاب تواكب طبيعتهن...فحتى لو كتبتي (قد) و(ربما)...ولم تكن القارئة ممن يفرق بين (المستحب والواجب ) وقد وربما والخطاب الجازم....فأنت في مشكلة!!

تشعر المرأة مع كل سطر ومع كل تفصيلة أنها متهمة وأنها سيئة ومن أهل النار ! وهي التي ترى نفسها دوما مظلومة ومهضومة الحقوق فتبحث عن سبب هذا الاحباط في نفسها فلا تجد أمامها إلا موضوعك فتثور على صاحبة القلم

أتوقع أن هجومهن حمل مشاعرهن التي شعرن بها أثناء القراء...كرد فعل تلقائي ..فكتبوا لك بلا وعي لتشاركيهن ما شعرن هن به من مشاعر سلبية : ))

نصيحتي بصفة عامة لمن يكتب في المواضيع الحساسة للمرأة: الزواج الثاني، كفران العشير........الخ أن تظهر شيء من التعاطف مع المرأة وتغلب جانب الترغيب على جانب الترهيب (افعلي لكي تسعدي في في الدنيا والآخرة....وليس إياك أن تفعلي كذا وإلا فأنت من أهل النار)

ولا يرد ها هنا على كلامي أن الحديث كان ترهيبا! لأن الحديث سياقه مريح جدا جدا ...

وها هن يؤكدن لك/ اكتبي كلام النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: و كفي عنا كلامك...كلام النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  مريح وكلامك مستفز لهن : ))

لأن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  بدأ بوصف المخرج: الصدقة للنجاة من النار!ثم تكلم كلاما عاما عن سبب كون لانساء من أكثر أهل النار...(تكثرن اللعن وتكفرن العشير)...فتقول المرأة في نفسها أما اللعن فنتجنبه ونتصدق ونتقي كفران العشير

فتأتي أنت وتخصصي خاطرة معينة بوصف تفصيلي ومن غير سياق يوضح أن الزوج مثلا مسكين وطيب!! إذن فهذا الكلام ينطبق على كل زوج!!...وهذه الخاطرة تحدث لي ولك ولها ......وتربطيها بالحديث في سياق ترهيبي عمومي!! أين المخرج؟؟ 

أيكون الزوج مخطئ وأنا إن قلت كذا أو فكرت في كذا .....أدخل تحت هذا الحديث...ولكن لحظة!! المخرج هو أن...الكاتبة ليست النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  !! فلنصب عليها غضبنا إذن: ))



أطلتُ ...وكلامي مجرد رأي

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

حياكِ الله يا غالية
كنت في انتظار ردك  :Smile: 
أنا فعلا شعرت بما شعرتِ به وأنه أثر عليهم تأثير شديد لأنهم فعلا في بعض المواضيع بالمنتدى يفعلن ما يوصف بكفران العشير او تحريض اخت على كفران العشير
وقد قالت احداهن فعلا في النهاية وبعد كل الانتقادات انها ترغب في الترغيب مثل الترهيب ووضعت مقولة ان النساء كثيرات في الجنة والدليل ان لكل رجل زوجتين من اهل الجنة << صراحة هذه كانت معلومة جديدة علي
وأظني عوضت هذا في نهاية المقال، أليس فيه ترغيب؟ في انتظار تعليقك بعد ان تنهي قراءة الموضوع
.
التوحيد لم تخبريني بتعليقك على النهاية بعد
لم انسى ومازلت انتظرك  :Smile: 
.
أفكر كتعويضا ان اكتب موضوعي القادم فيه شئ من الترغيب ودخولها الجنة
لكن مازلت محتارة لان اي موضوع سيكون عن حقوق الزوج حتى تدخل الجنة واعلم انهن حساسات وسيقلن لكنه لا يفعل ولماذا يجب علي ان افعل كل شئ وهو يسئ لي و.......
.
مازلت افكر في الامر وأسأل الله التيسير في فكرة من عنده
همسة: مواضيعي كلها حاليا ستكون منصبة على الحياة الزوجية فتحملوني وربما تكون فرصة اتعلم منها الكثير واحسن من كتابتي لتكون مقبول للجميع خصوصا عوام النساء

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> حياكِ الله يا غالية
> كنت في انتظار ردك


وحياك الله غاليتي




> أنا فعلا شعرت بما شعرتِ به وأنه أثر عليهم تأثير شديد لأنهم فعلا في بعض المواضيع بالمنتدى يفعلن ما يوصف بكفران العشير او تحريض اخت على كفران العشير


إذا كان الأمر هكذا...فهلّا وضعت لهم الأمثلة الواضحة جدا في كفران العشير؟؟

إن الخطاب الموجه لشريحة معينة يختلف عن الخطاب الموجه لشريحة أعلى أو أدنى...

فإن كان الإنسان سيحدث طالبات علم مجدات ...سيستخدم لهجة وأسلوب وأمثلة تختلف عن حديثنا مع نساء لم ينتسبن يوما للعلم (على سبيل المثال)

إذا كنت تكتبين في مجلس مثل هذا امجلس...فأنا مثلا لا اتوقع أن تقع أخواتنا في كفران العشير الواضح..فنحتاج لأمثلة أكثر دقة وحساسية...لكن في نمتدى عام ...إذا استخدمنا نفس الأسلوب الدقيق فالنتائج ...




> وقد قالت احداهن فعلا في النهاية وبعد كل الانتقادات انها ترغب في الترغيب مثل الترهيب ووضعت مقولة ان النساء كثيرات في الجنة والدليل ان لكل رجل زوجتين من اهل الجنة << صراحة هذه كانت معلومة جديدة علي


وعليّ! ليتك توثقينها لنا : ))




> وأظني عوضت هذا في نهاية المقال، أليس فيه ترغيب؟ في انتظار تعليقك بعد ان تنهي قراءة الموضوع


على شبكة النت...قليل من يقرأ بتمعن...قليل من يقرأ كل ما يكتب!!

فما بالك بمن شعرت بالإحباط من أول المقال...تراها تصل إلى آخره؟؟ 


وأكرر...كلامي مجرد رأي!

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

لم أضع أمثلة من أقوالهن لانها ستحتاج مني تصفح المنتدى والمواضيع لاني لا اتذكرها جيدا وربما كرهتني احداهن لاني ذكرت مثال عليها
وقد حدث بالفعل في المثال الاول حين اتهمت الاخت زوجها بالبخل لانه لم يلبي طلبها وجائني هجوم اني انتقد الاخت

المنتدى فعلا للنساء العوام ومنهن من ابتدأت في الالتزام ومنهن من هي المفترض ان تكون طالبة علم لكنها تحكم عقلها اكثر وتستمع لنصائح الكثير ممن لا توافق الشرع وغيره
وهذه الفئة التي ارغب في التدرب على دعوتها لانها كثيرة من حولي خصوصا الاهل والجيران والمعارف وغيره
فأرغب في معرفة كيفية دعوتهم بإسلوب يتقبلوه ويسهل فهمه عليهم

أعلم ان كلامك مجرد رأي لكن أكيد فيه على الأقل فائدة واحدة لي

سؤالي كيف بموضوع مثل هذا ابدأ بالترغيب ثم أتدرج بالأمثلة
ظننت أننا عند طرح موضوع نبدأ بالمشكلة ثم الحل في النهاية
لكن لو المشكلة مرفوضة لانها جاءت على الجرح او غيره فما الكيفية لطرح الموضوع
أراها صعبة ان ابدأ بالكلام عن الصدقة وأهميتها ثم اتكلم عن صور قد تؤدي لكفران العشير ثم اقول وقد اخبرتكن بالحل في البداية

هذه الفتوى أدرجتها احدى الاخوات عن عدد الأزواج في الجنة وستجدي الاجابة في النهاية
وقد بدأها المفتي بقوله



> وقد جاءت أحاديث أخرى بعضها صحيح غير صريح وبعضها ضعيف تفيد أن لكل واحد زوجتين من نساء أهل الدنيا


http://www.islamweb.net/fatwa/index....waId&Id=159105

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

غاليتي إنما أتحدث عن توثيق دلالة الحديث - لو صح أو كان صريحا - على أن أكثر أهل الجنة نساء الدنيا ...فالحديث الذي في البخاري: خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في أضحى ، أو فطر ، إلى المصلى ، فمر على النساء ، فقال : يا معشر النساء تصدقن فإني أريتكن أكثر أهل النار " ظاهره يعارض ذلك الفهم إذا كنت لازلت محتفظة برأسي

ثانيا...لم أطالبك بالبحث عن أمثلة من كلامهن : )) 

إنما تحدثت عن طرحك للمثل الواضح على سبيل المثال((زوج يغرق زوجته بالهدايا...وأخطأ مرة وغضب عليها وحدثها بأسلوب سيء فلم تذكر له حسنة وقالت ما رأيت منك يوما هنيئا وحدثت عنه بكل شر!!))

هذا مثال واضح وله أشباه كثيرة بالتباديل والتوافيق ومن مواقف واقعية ولا يشترط أن تبدأي بالترغيب بل الترهيب وحده قد يكفي ولكن بأمثلة واضحة يمكن تجنبها ببساطة مع مراعاة ذكر المخرج وطريقة التوبة في السياق، كإعطاء صورة مشرقة واضحة تضاد الصورة السيئة واشتراط الترغيب في كل أمر غير صحيح ...لكن اشتراط المخرج مع الترهيب...بمعنى لا نصل بالمدعو لليأس والقنوط بل هناك حل وهو حل في متناول الأيدي، 

كذلك فإن ذكر الحلال والحرام للعوام يكون بوضوح وليس بالأمثلة الدقيقة التي تعني غاية الكمال في تحقيق العمل بالحل وترك الحرمة...ثم نتدرج من الأوضح للأقل وضوحا...ثم المسائل الدقيقة التي لا يكاد يلتفت لها أحد، ثم ما (قد وربما) يؤدي إلى الحرام


الصحابة رضي الله عنهم كانوا يتركون تسعة أعشار الحلال مخافة الوقوع في الحرام
هل نأتي لواحد آكل ربا مثلا ونحدثه عن الورع وترك المال المشتبه؟؟ أم نحدثه أولا عن أكل الربا وحرمته وصورته الواضحة جدا والمنتشرة في المجتمع، ثم إذا استجاب نحدثه عن الصور الأكثر دقة ثم هكذا حتى نصل إلى الحديث معه عن الورع وترك المشتبه

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

نعم فهمتك والصورة اتضحت الان، بورك فيك يا غالية (ابتسامة)

وبخصوص كثرة النساء في الجنة فهي استدلت بأنه للرجل زوجتين من الجنة بمعنى ستكون عدد النساء مضاعف للرجال
ولكنها لم تأتي بدليل على ذلك

----------

